# what size sheets/covers for a toddler bed and where to buy them



## fairy1984

hello,

i'm VERY confused about toddler beds.

we have been offered a toddler bed (i think a john lewis one) from a friend.

originally i had considered going straight for a single bed but as we're being offered one then i'm considering a toddler bed as it'll allow my LO more space in her room for a few years. :thumbup:

the issue I have is that i'm not sure what duvet covers fit a toddler bed as i've been having alook and most covers are either cot, cot bed or single bed.

Where did those with toddler beds get sheets and duvet covers from?

also, what tog duvets have you got? :shrug:


----------



## kirst1805

Gemma's toddler bed just uses cot bed sheets etc.

As for the duvet.. I can't remember, lol, got it ages ago.. might check the label later and get back to you.. :haha:

xx


----------



## Nibblenic

Cot bed. Junior bed. 

Will both fit and are the same size. Personally I got a duvet in Asda baby event and her covers from Next to match her new room. However Ive seen them in marks and spencer, mammas and pappas and mothercare

Hope that helps :flower:


----------



## aimee-lou

I bought a set from kiddicare (got the bed, mattress, duvet, pillow and a set of covers in a set for £100! :thumbup:) and I was looking on ebay, mothercare, babies r us, and asda to get a spare set and fitted sheets. I just looked for junior/toddler bed or cotbed.


----------



## amie-leigh

morgan's toddler bed mattress is the same size as a standard cot bed mattress so we use cot bed sheets toddler bed duvets are usually named junior bed duvets you can buy sets on ebay like this one https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/COT-BED-QUIL...ng_PP&var=&hash=item6d6e6e47d6#ht_1626wt_1139


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I buy mine from next :) x


----------



## tasha41

Toddler beds her use crib mattresses- so same as crib bedding


----------



## nat4lie86

you just get cot bed bedding you can get them in asda matalan mothercare


----------



## ebonynarron

fairy1984 said:


> hello,
> 
> i'm VERY confused about toddler beds.
> 
> we have been offered a toddler bed (i think a john lewis one) from a friend.
> 
> originally i had considered going straight for a single bed but as we're being offered one then i'm considering a toddler bed as it'll allow my LO more space in her room for a few years. :thumbup:
> 
> the issue I have is that i'm not sure what duvet covers fit a toddler bed as i've been having alook and most covers are either cot, cot bed or single bed.
> 
> Where did those with toddler beds get sheets and duvet covers from?
> 
> also, what tog duvets have you got? :shrug:


You could have visited the site of your prospected toddler bed. I am sure they have the details and specifications about it online.


----------



## Szaffi

So a toddler bed is the same size as a converted cot or bigger? https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/80108662 We have this bed which it says can be converted with a guard rail - is that the same as a toddler bed?


----------



## lcside

Our toddler bed uses the cot bed sheets. I also decided to buy a normal single duvet (4.5 tog) so when she moves into a big bed we can use the same duvet and you can also buy single duvet covers and pillow sets from anywhere really. I just tuck some of the duvet underneath the mattress at the bottom to stop her pulling it up over her head. xx


----------



## fairy1984

lcside said:


> Our toddler bed uses the cot bed sheets. I also decided to buy a normal single duvet (4.5 tog) so when she moves into a big bed we can use the same duvet and you can also buy single duvet covers and pillow sets from anywhere really. I just tuck some of the duvet underneath the mattress at the bottom to stop her pulling it up over her head. xx

oh thanks! I wondered if i could use a single duvet and cover as that'll be alot easier to find but was a little worried about the safety aspect.

i guess, as you say, it'll be fine as long as you tuck it under.

i think the toddler bed is from john lewis but they dont seem to have toddler duvets and sheeting which is what made me confused. also, unless you get sale items, thier duvet covers for LO's are V expensive in my opinion


----------



## elensmile

As for me I prefer this bed linen for my child.


----------



## lola_90

I bought bedding from The Little White Company, I had bought from Next but returned when they weren't 100% cotton


----------



## lau86

Cot bed sheets here, I believe the official sizing is 140x70cm


----------

